# Hakata PRLs & Taiwan Bee (updated 2014-03-22 New Photos)



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi just want to share the photos I took today cuz I am super happy with them right now. Still trying to get single shot out of all 18 of them, but some of them are just too shy ��


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow! They're beautiful!


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

Those are some very nice looking shrimpies!


----------



## Computer Science (Sep 20, 2012)

They look amazing! Where did you get them from?


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

I got them from Hong Kong. The shrimps are from Hakata, Japan😆


----------



## briscoe (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm jealous. Beautiful shrimp!


----------



## AnionAndCation (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice rare shrimps


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Great looking shrimp


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks! I'll keep adding more photos as I develop them 
























So far this one has the thinkest shell of all


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Beautiful shrimps! HK has amazing prl shrimps and shrimp products. Did you get those cool crimson shrimp toys?


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

More Hakata photos and some Taiwan Bees!


----------



## Titansfever83 (Sep 28, 2008)

Beautiful shrimp and pics! 


What camera and lens setup do you have?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Beautiful white opaque!


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks! I need to clean the glass for better photos of the Taiwan Bees XD



Titansfever83 said:


> Beautiful shrimp and pics!
> 
> What camera and lens setup do you have?


I have a Canon 5D MK III. I took these photos with a 50mm 1.8f prime, a cheap ebay $20 extension tube, Canon speedlite 430 EX II and a remote trigger.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Very nice shrimps.... Hakata(博多蝦) is one of the long lasting Japanese lines. Wish I had some ;-)


----------



## AnionAndCation (Nov 6, 2013)

randyl said:


> Very nice shrimps.... Hakata(博多蝦) is one of the long lasting Japanese lines. Wish I had some ;-)


If I'm not mistaken I believe 博多 would be referring to Benibachi


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

AnionAndCation said:


> If I'm not mistaken I believe 博多 would be referring to Benibachi


Actually Hakata-ku 博多區 is a county in Japan. Benibachi 紅蜂 on the other hand is just a brand name. It means "Red Bee"


----------



## AnionAndCation (Nov 6, 2013)

usgetata said:


> Actually Hakata-ku 博多區 is a county in Japan. Benibachi 紅蜂 on the other hand is just a brand name. It means "Red Bee"


I see, I've never actually obtained the Japanese characters for these names to be put into Google Translate, I always thought Benibachi was 博多 and 红蜂 was simply red bee, not a brand name.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks like some of your taiwan bees have balloon head deformity, I would cull those if I were you, that balloon head deformity can cause molting issues


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Ballon head deformity?? i need to learn more about it!!
I have limited experience and thought the big heads are part of the characteristic of Taiwan bee.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Balloon head

http://atyidae.wordpress.com/tag/taiwan/

http://www.crustahunter.com/en/deformities-in-high-bred-shrimp/


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Damn I have 150+ mischlings but only 9 Taiwan Bees... It will be very painful having to cull them :icon_cry:


----------



## AnionAndCation (Nov 6, 2013)

usgetata said:


> Damn I have 150+ mischlings but only 9 Taiwan Bees... It will be very painful having to cull them :icon_cry:


You could achieve the same thing by taking out the healthy ones and putting them into a new tank


----------



## AnionAndCation (Nov 6, 2013)

ravensgate said:


> Balloon head
> 
> http://atyidae.wordpress.com/tag/taiwan/
> 
> http://www.crustahunter.com/en/deformities-in-high-bred-shrimp/


At first glance that actually look more like some type of micro-organism at work than deformity to me. Excessive inbreeding definitely causes problems, but they are more like shrimps getting smaller and weaker, but then again this was the first time I've heard of balloon head deformity, so this is probably wrong


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Google 'Taiwan Bee balloon head' and you'll get more info and pics. Another thread on it

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/sho...imp-Balloon-Heads-and-other-Deformities/page2

Folks that have Taiwan bees NEED to know what balloon head deformity is, otherwise it's going to be a much bigger problem than it is currently. This is not something new, it's been around for a couple of years. I have had shrimp in the past have difficult molts that results in them looking like balloon heads until they molted again (these were in OEBT), but as far as I know the deformity in Taiwans is not anything that goes away and the shrimp also lead shortened lifespans as a result.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I sent back a order of shrimp from a seller because his mixed grades were full of them. Not a seller from the forum. I think he was getting deals on culled shrimp and selling them as normal..... If you have a bunch of Taiwan bees it is easy to spot when they have this because it sticks out like a sore thumb


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, unfortunately hong kong/chinese breeders do not cull this deformity, instead they let it perpetuate because if they cull it, they lose the 5 USD they could have sold it for.

Experienced buyers will see it and refuse to buy, so be careful about a "great deal" on taiwan bees, usually it is because they are from these tainted hong kong/chinese bloodlines. You will see them a lot more in the USA now, due to increased smuggling. Sad, but Americans don't care about quality, only about price.

There's also the "short skirt" or "shrunken carapace" mutation that is common in Taiwan bees, also to be avoided, and also causing health problems.


----------



## ramawo (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice CRS! Which store in HK you got it from ?
I just got some Crimson back vacation from HK too.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

My cousin brought it over so I don't know the store. But looking at all the photos he took from that store's tanks made me made me so jealousy. 😆


----------



## ramawo (Jun 12, 2008)

BTW, nice CRS!
I like your shrimp rack under kitchen countertop too, good job.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

ramawo said:


> BTW, nice CRS!
> I like your shrimp rack under kitchen countertop too, good job.


Thanks! BTW, two of my PRL are berried!!!


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Took a couple photos with my new phone note 3, the quality is not bad!
















Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

white is nice and deep!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice get those things berried so,I can get some off spring


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

sbarbee54 said:


> Nice get those things berried so,I can get some off spring
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


Look again at both of the photos :-D

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Got photos of 2 PRL babies! Photo quality is bad since they are sooooo small :-D









This baby is next to the berried mama









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## evodrgn (Dec 6, 2013)

Congrats! Now you gotta find all the babies!!!!! Haha jkjk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice job!


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Taiwan bee mamas, can't wait!
















Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

Whoop whoop looks like all that good work is paying off.


----------



## xavinovic (May 30, 2012)

Nice, What are your water Parameters?


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Bostoneric: ya finally! Didn't expect the eggs to be yellow though
Xavinovic: PH 6, Kh 0, Gh 5-6, TDS 140ish, 70-74*F. Currently adjusting moss/plant load trying to achieve 0 Nitrate between water change...


----------



## xavinovic (May 30, 2012)

thumbs up !!!


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

My wine red is berried too! Yeah!









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## austin.b (Feb 9, 2012)

Beautiful shrimp!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Very nice!!!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Prl update?..


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

Amazing shrimp. How did you bring them back? I wish I was into Shrimp when I went to Hong Kong a lot. I am wondering if all shrimp keepers in HK have RO units. HK water is pretty bad and lugging gallons of water around HK would be a pain.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

sbarbee54 said:


> Prl update?..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


15 babies from what i can see, who knows if there are more hiding!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

dubels said:


> Amazing shrimp. How did you bring them back? I wish I was into Shrimp when I went to Hong Kong a lot. I am wondering if all shrimp keepers in HK have RO units. HK water is pretty bad and lugging gallons of water around HK would be a pain.


From what i know most hobbists there just use bottle distill water, many of them only have a 5~10 gallon tank.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice, 15 babies to start rocks. I have some Ellen Wang coming in and some Benibachi coming soon. Well once my PRL tanks finishes cycling. Want to add some Hakata, Nikishi and Ebiten. Then let them all go nuts to gether, and have a huge PRL hybrid line of my own


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

Those Japanese lines arent cheap so I hope you trust your setups. maybe throw some "cheaper" CRS in there for a few months before ordering from those lines?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I always test run setups first. Never throw fresh shrimps in a fresh tank, I give it 6-8 weeks to cycle then a 4 week window of test runs with my Mischlings


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

nice.

where are you purchasing these lines from? they arent the easiest to get in the states at the moment.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a LFS that has some ties overseas. He imports allot of stuff on his own. So I am having him reach out to people. The benibachi I will be getting in trade from Max, and I am trying to pre order so ebiten from him on his next shipment of stuff. Hakata of course from the OP here. Nikishi is the LFS as well as the other


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow sbarbee54 you have a big plan going. Creating your own PRL sounds very exciting! By the way i think my PRL just ganged up on my big ramhorn... better feed them more protein...


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

My tigers take down snails all the time it is funny watching them. Yes i feed protien in the form of blood worms once a week to all my tanks


----------



## xavinovic (May 30, 2012)

sbarbee54 - the frozen kind?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yup frozen Hikari or SF BAY, as those 2 seem to be the cleanest IMOP. Hikari being the best


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

I feed them the same Hikari brand. One bag lasts forever. BTW sbarbee54, how much do you feed each time?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Well depends on the tank, I have some tanks with ohh around 800-1000 shrimp in them... SO those a bunch


My PBL tanks has 17 in it and I feed 2 smaller spinach leaves when i blanch them, if I am doing squash or Zucchini I do half a round cut in half about 1/4 thick. Blood worms I feed almost a half cube. Butter nut squash I feed 3 squares about the size of my pink finger nail. kale about the same as spinach, peter laidens food 4 small pellets.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

No wonder my shrimps ganged up on the ramhorn. I have been too stingy on feeding blood worm. I also feed blood worm once a week but only 6-7 worms for the tank of 18 PRL and the babies...
Do you leave the food for an hour or until they clear it up? I always hesitate taking food out after 2 hours because all the shrimps are still fighting for it.


----------



## lemonnoodle (Apr 1, 2013)

beautiful shrimp!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

On blood works 3-4 hours. Veggies all night 


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

sbarbee54 said:


> On blood works 3-4 hours. Veggies all night


Now I feel better about leaving the beans there overnight

BTW, I spotted the first new born Taiwan Bee! With the light blue body, what will it turns out to be?









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Turn out to be bkk, congrats


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

afreed on the BKK, can kind of already make out a white bar


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

BKK, yes!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Feeding time again, finally got the blue bolt on camera
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZWPmwZjois&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Everyone attacking spinach
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7O1th_qvb0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Mama is berried again!








And others..























Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

your shrimp rack is growing nicely!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice how are the hakata babies doing


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks guys.
The Hakata babies are doing fine. I think they are 0.5-0.8 cm now. 
One of them is already showing some potential with Full Chin, Mosura body and little whilte legs!


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

what does "Full Chin" mean? color on the face?


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

I think it's the red only appears on the chin. I found this chart online and just use it as reference


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking, but I wasnt exactly sure of the term.

Thanks!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Well get those babies big enough to sell me some in a month or so


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

The Hakata babies are finally big enough to be in the photo!

One of the mama:









The babies:









PRL line from Hong Kong. A mixed bloods of Hakata, Benibachi, Crimson, and Taiwan Elegant lady:
















Wine Red and Ruby Red:























BKK and Panda:









Blue Blot:


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

looks like you are having great success now!

good stuff


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Beautiful shrimp! I love the look of those dragon ruby reds


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! I also clear up the rack a little so it looks nicer in the Kitchen:


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

I really love this system. its amazing you can have a full rack and not really lose any space in your house!!!


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

Amazing! I might steal your design when I consolidate my tanks in one area.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## colorfan (Nov 12, 2013)

like the set up.


----------



## stanjam (May 12, 2013)

Beautiful.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------

